# Watermark Problem !



## sum1993 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey there, 
I've been facing export problems lately.. My watermark usually showed up on the image that I pasted it on and exported but lately its not been showing on the image though I've saved it with a different extension, I've disabled and enabled the plug-ins and its working properly but no matter how many setting I change the watermark would just not show-up on my picture.Its really annoying cuz I have a trial version and I cannot make full use of it. I've also read through and gone through most of the guides and tutorials but non of them seem to sort the problem.
PLEASE HELP!
Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi sum1993, so tell us a bit more.

Is this using LR's built in watermarking tool, or something like LR/Mogrify plug-in?  Does the watermark show up in the watermark dialog?  What format is the watermark?  If you're using 4.0, what were you using when it was working - and was it the same watermark file?


----------



## sum1993 (Apr 16, 2012)

Its using the built in watermarking tool. I haven't installed any of the other plug-ins. It does show up in the watermark dialog and its a simple text format. I've just started using it so I don't really know much .. It was the same file and even when I overwrite or skip or add an extension it won't work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok, try something else for me.  If you use a text watermark, does that work?  If it does, email me the watermark you're trying to use and I'll try it here.  [email protected]


----------



## sum1993 (Apr 16, 2012)

I tried to watermark it with the custom preset.. It worked  but when I try to edit the watermark and saving my own watermark(shows on the watermark dialogue) it fails :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 17, 2012)

Try a different font.  It can be a bit fussy.


----------



## sum1993 (Apr 18, 2012)

IT WORKED !  I should have tried doing it before asking you for help .. Might have saved our time. But anyways Thankyou!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Excellent!!!  It's not the first thing anyone would think of, so I'm sure you'll have helped someone else who will find this thread in the future.


----------



## DWPhotos (May 6, 2012)

Excellent thread!!! I've been banging my head over why only one of my watermarks will show up. I've reset everything twice on the program and finally decided I'd do a search here on the forums. I guess I should have looked here first because it was all about the typeset. When you open up the type and see several hundred typesets it's tempting to pick and choose, however as I have learned the hard way, there's only a certain type that LR-4 works with. Unfortunately Lucida Calligraphy is not one of them!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 6, 2012)

DWPhotos said:


> Unfortunately Lucida Calligraphy is not one of them!



Not true actually, as this screenshot shows:



The problem is that there's a long running Lightroom bug, which I thought had mostly been fixed, but which is obviously still present in LR4. The bug is that in certain circumstances, certain fonts will NOT show up when included as a watermark on export.....but the circumstances which trigger the bug aren't always the same from font to font. Here's that same image, exported with the same watermark, but with one change to the export settings:



Spot the difference!

The factors which trigger the bug are some combination of proportional font size and the dimensions of the exported image.....with the craziness being that the LARGER the exported size, the MORE likely the bug will hit. For those two exports the original file size is 5616 x 3744, the proportional font size of the watermark is 29, on the one where the watermark *didn't* appear I had exported without reducing the file dimensions, and on the one where the file *did* appear the image was exported with long edge limited to 1600 pixels.

There will be some proportional size which would allow me to export full size, but that would be a matter of trial and error, and in all probability the resulting size would be too small. But it can be done, and probably for any font there will be a similar maximum proportional font size which would allow the watermark to appear on full size exports. Trial and error, as I said.


----------



## luvmandlevm (Oct 3, 2012)

*Watermark Issues in Lightroom 4*

I am having watermark issues with the graphic watermark option in LR4.  It works about 50% of the time.  It simply does sometimes and doesn't sometimes with no way of identifying why.  Is there a fix to this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi luvmandlevm, have you updated to 4.2 which was released this week?


----------

